# Rhinestone Machine



## shartman (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking at adding a Rhinestone machine. Looking at 2 machines Cams and Decor. Looking for your input.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We purchased our first cams machine 5 - 6 years ago and now have 4 - the first one works as good as the newest one. The cams is so easy to maintain and customer service at Col-Desi is great. I'm sure that the Decor is less because they don't have the reputation and have not been on the market for as long. You can do a search here and see the number of cams owners and how we provide help to each other.

Scott


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

shartman said:


> Looking at adding a Rhinestone machine. Looking at 2 machines Cams and Decor. Looking for your input.



Lots of existing threads on this topic with great info... 

Have you tried the search option?... 

The new Decor with no compressor has me interested.... Seems to be a pretty big advantage and most here have posted good things about their machines...

Kevin


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I wonder if there are any owners of both. That would be the best way to know which one is best. There are pros and cons on both. I would suggest that you see both in operation and make your decision from that. I think you would find too much bias with the owners of one or the other.


----------



## shartman (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Just looking for some input.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a Cams, but I have been looking and reading a lot about the new Decor. I love my Cams, but I like the idea of no compressor. I also love the fact that the Decor comes with all of the sizes of plates, which the Cams you would have to pay extra for. The Decor also comes with a display screen and will store designs in its memory which the Cams doesn't. The price is another nice feature of the Decor. The Decor has a lot of nice features that the Cams doesn't, but I have had some not so nice experiences with Mesa plus the fact that the Decor is new and doesn't have the proven record of the Cams.


----------



## shartman (Dec 18, 2008)

BML Builder what kind of problems did you have with them? What you said is what I think. Like that there is no compressor, like the screen, bigger work area, all the hoppers and the price. But the Cams 1V 2P with a total of 4 hoppers is not that much more..... I don't want to say the $$$ amount but it is not much. What machine do you have?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have the Cams 1V2P. We bought a DTG Viper from Mesa several years ago and when we bought the machine the sales team was really great before the sale. After the sale we could not get the salesman to answer any calls or emails about our problems we had with the training session. We had bought the machine at a Trade show and then went to Mesa's shop for training right after. The person that trained us was not the person that they had assured us would be training us and he didn't even know the machine. He was constantly having to go ask questions to the person that we were told would be training us. Then they tried to keep from including everything that we were told would come with the machine including the extensions wings for the platen to roll on to which keeps the platen from falling into the floor. They ended up giving us used parts. When we bought the Cams, Coldesi sent a technician to our place of business to set up and train us. We didn't have to go to their shop for training like we had to do with Mesa. Also the Coldesi technician stayed an extra day without charge to make sure that the machine was running perfectly before he left and made sure that we were completely comfortable with everything we were trained on with using and maintaining the Cams. We did get 4 plates, the compressor, the chiller, the Cams, the software, supplies, free shipping, and a gift certificate from Colman & Company. We have had the machine for about a year now and have had no problems with the machine whatsoever. The sales staff and the service staff have checked with us several times over the year to make sure that we have been doing ok with everything. We have never heard from Mesa at all after we bought the printer from them. In fact, we ended up having Coldesi help us out (without charge) with an issue we had with the printer and we couldn't get a response from Mesa. I would really love to see the Decor machine working in person and would love to know that Mesa has changed how they treat the customers since we bought the printer from them. I am just going to wait and see how things go especially since the Decor is new to the market and make sure that it is going to be as good as it looks now.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I own a 2 color decor.
I have to honestly say that with most rhinestone machines, 80% the headache and maintenance issues all deal with the compressor, the other 20% has to do with alignment issues.
That being said, I would look into getting the new decor machine that does not require a compressor, it uses some kind of vaccume. I've also heard is much quieter and efficient.


----------



## jamminstacy (Sep 4, 2012)

I have the Decor 4 color. It has been a great machine. Unfortunately I have to sell mine because I am starting another job. I am considering selling my machine. It is only 10 months old.


----------



## shartman (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. Looks like the Cams is the way to go. A company has to have Good Customer service/Tech Support.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Shawn,

I think you will really love the Cams and the service is really good through Coldesi. I have really been impressed by their customer support. Another thing they offer is a 100% trade up option for 1 year which can be a really good deal if your business supports the bigger machine.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

So, my decor machine had a nozzle go out. I took the machine in so that I wouldn't have to pay the travel to have it fixed. The machine is still covered under warranty, so I didn't have to pay by taking it in. 
They were nice enough to let me use their 4 color decor (without the compressor) to get some work done while I waited for my machine to be fixed. I was very grateful as I was there most of the day. I have to say that I LOVE that machine!! The output was flawless, the speed amazing and it was very quiet. The vacuum was the best thing they could have come up with. I HAVE to get that machine. Absolutely loved it!


----------



## AmericanHeroCA (Dec 22, 2012)

Jasmynn, curious...they would always send you the part and info on how to install it, wouldn't they? 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

jasmynn said:


> They were nice enough to let me use their 4 color decor (without the compressor) to get some work done while I waited for my machine to be fixed. I was very grateful as I was there most of the day. I have to say that I LOVE that machine!! The output was flawless, the speed amazing and it was very quiet. The vacuum was the best thing they could have come up with. I HAVE to get that machine. Absolutely loved it!


Did you see the post just a little bit above your post from Jamminstacy? She said that she wants to sell her 4 color Decor. Maybe you could get a good deal on that machine that you love!!


----------



## lisaglamoclija (Jun 6, 2013)

jasmynn said:


> I own a 2 color decor.
> I have to honestly say that with most rhinestone machines, 80% the headache and maintenance issues all deal with the compressor, the other 20% has to do with alignment issues.
> That being said, I would look into getting the new decor machine that does not require a compressor, it uses some kind of vaccume. I've also heard is much quieter and efficient.


What would you recommend then? 
I'm new to the business and looking to start a rhinestone t shirt brand all on my own... Thanks in advance!


----------

